# Вопросы новичков



## neil (28 Ноя 2014)

Добрый день

Подскажите начал разбираться с альтерацией и никак понять не могу. С одним знаком все понятно, но вот с двумя ступор.

<div align="center"></div>

Вначале дается пример из учебника, а снизу как его вижу я. Где я ошибаюсь?


----------



## vev (28 Ноя 2014)

Нет, не так.
Диез (#) и бемоль (b) довышают/понижают всего на полтона, а не на тон. То есть до-# это черная клавиша между до и ре


Причем знаки альтерации бывают при ключе, которые распространяются на все произведение (они определяются выбором тональности) и дополнительные, которые действуют до конца такта. Бекар - отменяет действие диеза/бемоля до конца такта 

В Вашем примере играются повышенными только фа и до (фа# и до# соответственно), а остальные ноты трогать не надо

Для информации
Диезы при ключе прибавляются в следующем порядке фа-до-соль-ре-ля-ми-си
Бемоли: си-ми-ля-ре-соль-до-фа

То есть три бемоля - это всегда си-ми-ля, а два диеза - фа и до


----------



## neil (28 Ноя 2014)

Ну тут же двойной диез. Я подумал он повышает на тон все


----------



## vev (28 Ноя 2014)

neil (28.11.2014, 22:31) писал:


> Ну тут же двойной диез. Я подумал он повышает на тон все


Не двойной, а ДВА РАЗНЫХ

Гляньте здесь там есть про двойные знаки, которые изменяют на целый тон, но они выглядят иначе


----------



## neil (28 Ноя 2014)

vev (28.11.2014, 22:32) писал:


> neil (28.11.2014, 22:31) писал:
> 
> 
> > Ну тут же двойной диез. Я подумал он повышает на тон все
> ...


Те диезы расположенные на определенных линиях повышают ноты этих линий на один полутон? Во всех октавах?


----------



## vev (28 Ноя 2014)

neil (28.11.2014, 22:45) писал:


> vev (28.11.2014, 22:32) писал:
> 
> 
> > neil (28.11.2014, 22:31) писал:
> ...


Именно так. Во всех октавах. И во всех ключах тоже. Если идет временная смена ключа, то альтерация все равно сохраняется. Линейки поменяются, но как было, например, два диеза, так и останутся фа и до


----------



## neil (29 Ноя 2014)

vev (28.11.2014, 22:46) писал:


> neil (28.11.2014, 22:45) писал:
> 
> 
> > vev (28.11.2014, 22:32) писал:
> ...


Спасибо, теперь я понял почему у меня, что-то не то получается


----------



## MAN (30 Ноя 2014)

neil (28.11.2014, 22:45) писал:


> Те диезы расположенные на определенных линиях повышают ноты этих линий на один полутон? Во всех октавах?


 Те, которые показаны в приведённом Вами примере - да. Эти знаки альтерации стоят при ключе и называются, соответственно, ключевыми. А есть ещё встречные или случайные знаки, разбросанные по тексту и действующие там с момента своего появления до ближайшей тактовой черты, причём только на ноты, записанные на той линейке (или между линейками), где поставлен этот знак.


----------



## neil (7 Янв 2015)

Еще вопрос по различиям в нотах. Видел сборники для баяна и видел для аккордеона в чем различия в нотной записи? Есть какая-то разница?


----------



## Евгений51 (7 Янв 2015)

neil (07.01.2015, 23:59) писал:


> Еще вопрос по различиям в нотах. Видел сборники для баяна и видел для аккордеона в чем различия в нотной записи? Есть какая-то разница?


нет, кроме пальчиков, если написаны.


----------



## vev (7 Янв 2015)

*neil*, еще одно отличие - невозможность сыграть без упрощения на аккордеоне многие произведения для баяна. Ну сложно взять интервал в две октавы на аккордеоне


----------



## MAN (7 Янв 2015)

Пытаясь подытожить уже сказанное выше двумя Евгениями, скажу, что в нотной записи как таковой различий нет, но если произведение или его переложение сделано для конкретного инструмента, то оно запросто может быть рассчитанным автором на использование его характерных особенностей, тогда как его исполнение на другом оказаться неудобным или даже вовсе невозможным в каких-то местах. В таких случаях в нотный текст требуется для его адаптации вносить некоторые изменения.


----------



## neil (7 Янв 2015)

Т.е. баян получается универсальнее?


----------



## vev (7 Янв 2015)

*neil*, кому что... Баян техничнее...
Для меня лично, аккордеон выше... В нем есть некий шарм. Посмотрите на пальцы аккордеониста и баяниста. По-моему, в первом случае эстетики больше 

Ну это Вам решать


----------



## kep (8 Янв 2015)

vev (08.01.2015, 01:18) писал:


> Посмотрите на пальцы аккордеониста и баяниста.


Ага, особенно Бориса Тихонова или Золтана Ороса


----------



## vev (8 Янв 2015)

kep (08.01.2015, 04:53) писал:


> Ага, особенно Бориса Тихонова или Золтана Ороса


Везде есть исключения: Николай Петров, к примеру. Я никогда не понимал как он умудрялся так виртуозно играть на ф-но своими маленькими пальчиками в форме сарделек


----------



## sedovmika (8 Янв 2015)

Ето талант просто...


----------



## Alexgal (8 Янв 2015)

vev (08.01.2015, 12:11) писал:


> kep (08.01.2015, 04:53) писал:
> 
> 
> > Ага, особенно Бориса Тихонова или Золтана Ороса
> ...


Я не думаю, что это исключения. Конечно, красивый человек с длинными тонкими "нервными" пальцами, сам по себе производит впечатление за инструментом, но важнее, что и как он играет. Природа не часто совмещает в одном человеке выдающиеся физические данные и богатое внутреннее содержание, которое и определяет масштаб личности, в нашем случае музыканта. Здесь как в разговорном жанре - мало уметь грамотно и красиво говорить, важно "иметь шо сказать"


----------



## sedovmika (8 Янв 2015)

Как это важно, выразить своими возможностями идею любой мелодии, произведения.! Где-то, понимаешь ли, немножко придержать темп, развитие темы, где-то наоборот увеличить это... Как я благодарен советской школе баянного исскуства, ведь это они уже ЗНАЛИ это! Мюзетты и протчая безобразия блекло звучат на фоне истинной народной музыки. Я уверен что понятие "русский баян" шибко далеко превосходит разные "Розамунды" и протчая безобразия. Мы должны черпать вдохновения от наших истоков, что бы не превратить баянное исскуство в мертворожденного ребенка,...


----------



## Alexgal (8 Янв 2015)

А еще есть понятие "музыка" , которое вмещает в себя и такие "крохи", как "русский баян", "французский аккордеон" и бесконечное множество еще всяких разных безобразий.
А действительно, чего хорошего может быть в этой прогнившей Европе? Надо провести там референдум, присоединить их к России, научить играть на гармошке и баяне, а заодно и настоящей демократии и протчая и протчая...


----------



## sedovmika (8 Янв 2015)

Вы определили сами для себя "крохи", смешав понятия французкого и русского баяна (аккордеона). Видно Вы не "вышли из народа", а просто жонглируете понятиями, не понимаете сути (конечно если Вы любите французкую, немецкую, еврейскую музыку, - там и процветайте, флаг Вам в руки!). Но находясь в определенной культурной среде (русского народного творчества), надо все-таки придерживаться определенных правил (как и в еврейской, арабской и другой музыке). То Вы хотите пропогандировать нечто "западное", чуждое большинству народа, которое конечно будет восприниматься как инородное. Вообще одумайтесь, прежде чем говорить это потомкам народа, выстоявшим столько много зарубежных нашествий и войн, не играйтесь с этим, прогорите как Хазанов...


----------



## vev (8 Янв 2015)

sedovmika (08.01.2015, 22:03) писал:


> То Вы хотите пропогандировать нечто "западное", чуждое большинству народа, которое конечно будет восприниматься как инородное.


Не согласен! Причем здесь большинство?! Да и где тот "народ", который тянется к баяну и русскому фолку? Не надо зымыкаться. Есть хорошая музыка, которую хочется слушать независимо от ее корней и направления, а есть аццтой, который что на аккордеоне, что на баяне аццтоем и останется. Вот его слушать не хочется (хотя его и стараются навязать зачастую с экрана). 
Я уже упоминал свиной хрящик. Так вот давайте позволим выбирать каждому то, что ему по-душе. Ну не нравится Вам французский мюзет, так Вы просто его не слушайте, а мне так очень даже нравится. А вот теща вчера русский фолк поставила, так вот меня от него и его ненатуральности аж замутило.


----------



## sedovmika (8 Янв 2015)

То да потому... Не напрягайтесь, если сказать нечего...


----------



## kep (8 Янв 2015)

sedovmika (08.01.2015, 22:03) писал:


> Но находясь в определенной культурной среде (русского народного творчества), надо все-таки придерживаться определенных правил (как и в еврейской, арабской и другой музыке).


Простите, а кто Вам сказал, что Ваши собеседники находятся в этой среде? Из того, что Вы ей ограничились никак не следует ее обязательность для всех, играющих на баяне.

sedovmika (08.01.2015, 22:03) писал:


> То Вы хотите пропогандировать нечто "западное", чуждое большинству народа, которое конечно будет восприниматься как инородное.


И опять логический скачок: никто кроме Вас в "пропОганду" не записывался, как-то все обходятся просто музицированием.


----------



## Grigory Fainshtein (8 Янв 2015)

sedovmika (08.01.2015, 22:03) писал:


> То Вы хотите проп*о*гандировать нечто "западное", чуждое большинству народа, которое конечно будет восприниматься как инородное.


sedovmika, А можно вопрос? На каком инструменте Вы собираетесь пропагандировать нeчто "не западное"? 
Судя по тому, что Вы держите в руках, Вы никакой не патриот. 
Срочно одумайтесь и возьмите в руки родную гармошку. 
Или это не Ваш портрет?


----------



## Rinat_Djan (8 Янв 2015)

*sedovmika*, у меня к Вам вопрос. А что значит: "Выйти из народа"? 
Подобные реплики уже озвучивались на форуме. Но в то же время, так и не было объяснено, что же скрывается под этим высказыванием.

По поводу мюзетов и прочих безобразий))

Не согласен с Вашим утверждением по поводу блеклости такой музыки перед "истинно народной")) Мне почему-то кажется, что тот самый "народ", которым постоянно на этом форуме прикрываются, больше предпочтет французский мюзет, аргентинское танго, латинские ритмы и.т.д. на аккордеоне, нежели "истинно народную" музыку на баяне)) Если мы замкнемся на "истинно народной" музыке)), (а она все же звучит лучше в народных коллективах, а особенно хоровых, и в особенности хорошо звучит у самодеятельных коллективов) то инструменты остановятся в развитии)) Но это лишь предположение))


----------



## vev (8 Янв 2015)

Если мне не изменяет память, мюзет, танго, латинос - это все та же народная музыка. Народ не русский, это верно, но так ли это важно?


----------



## Rinat_Djan (8 Янв 2015)

vev (09.01.2015, 00:41) писал:


> Если мне не изменяет память, мюзет, танго, латинос - это все та же народная музыка. Народ не русский, это верно, но так ли это важно?


Все совершенно верно. Вот в этом и проблема))
Ведь для нас - это не народная музыка, т.е. мы ее не воспринимаем как народную, а речь идет именно об "истинно народной" музыке)), т.е., как я понял, в контексте говорится о русской народной музыке и.т.д. Можно снова демагогию развести)) Но зачем?))

Изначально вопрос состоит в значении неоднократно использованного на форуме выражения: "Выйти из народа". Вот оно что значит?
Я не совсем понимаю))


----------



## vev (8 Янв 2015)

Rinat_Djan (09.01.2015, 00:55) писал:


> Изначально вопрос состоит в значении неоднократно использованного на форуме выражения: "Выйти из народа". Вот оно что значит?
> Я не совсем понимаю))


А ничего это не значит...
Народ - понятие очень растяжимое и неоднородно. Город - деревня. ИТР - пролетариат - крестьянство и т.д. Нет и никогда не было такой общности, как "советский (российский) народ". Не было, невзирая, на огалтелую пропАганду в СССР. Просто ничего другого, кроме "русской народной музыки" на советском радио/ТВ не было, но это не значит что "народ" ее любил.
А по поводу музыки. Генетика доказала, что в изолированной популяции очень быстро накапливаются рецессивные признаки (мусор всякий, предрасположенность к болезням всяким). Так вот если изолировать "народ" от мировых музыкальных культурных традиций, то "наша" музыка быстро захиреет. Помрет от родственного кровесмешения. Как-то так, по-моему


----------



## Rinat_Djan (8 Янв 2015)

vev (09.01.2015, 01:12) писал:


> Rinat_Djan (09.01.2015, 00:55) писал:
> 
> 
> > Изначально вопрос состоит в значении неоднократно использованного на форуме выражения: "Выйти из народа". Вот оно что значит?
> ...


Спасибо конечно, за написанное)) Вот это как раз таки и понятно, вот это я и без Вас знаю))
(только ради Бога не обижайтесь))

Мне интересно, что имел виду *sedovmika*. Цитирую: "Видно Вы не "вышли из народа", а просто жонглируете понятиями".
При всем моем уважении (простите мою дотошность, просто очень интересно мнение человека)


----------



## vev (8 Янв 2015)

Rinat_Djan (09.01.2015, 01:35) писал:


> только ради Бога не обижайтесь))


Вроде как не на что


----------



## Alexgal (9 Янв 2015)

sedovmika (08.01.2015, 22:03) писал:


> Видно Вы не "вышли из народа"


Да, видно не вышел. Просто родился, смотрю на мир, что-то нравится, что-то - нет.sedovmika (08.01.2015, 22:03) писал:


> прогорите как Хазанов...


А Вас видимо вдохновляет Задорнов с его "только наш человек..." - и далее описывается очередное "безобразие"


----------



## sedovmika (9 Янв 2015)

Ой, какая дискуссия! Как бы не прослыть "вторым" известным человеком на этом форуме. На фото я конечно (у меня сейчас 5 баянов!) - вот в этом ролике можно меня узреть во всей красе!
Спорить мне лень, только знаю что истина лежит где-то по-средине (отчасти правы другие участники, отчасти возможно и я). Но это положение ведь никак не влияет на объективную картину, происходящую в народной музыке, соприкасающейся с баянным искусством во многих ее частях. Например кто-то занимается джазом, мюзеттом, танго (я говорю упрощенно), достойно уважения конечно, наверное их ниша. И если есть успехи (как у Олега Добротина например или Сергея Морокова), это радует! Как говорится - каждому своё!


----------



## Alexgal (9 Янв 2015)

Михаил, но это же не народная музыка, это песни советских композиторов, которые Вы все таки разбавили безобразием (видать для чертовщинки)
Песни хорошие, люди их поют до сих пор. Про молодежь не скажу, а у нашего поколения они до конца жизни будут ассоциироваться с детством и юностью.
Так что спорить то и не о чем. Просто не нужно пытаться применять к музыке идеологические штампы и быть категоричным в оценках. Всего доброго.


----------



## sedovmika (9 Янв 2015)

Спасибо, постараюсь более вдумчиво вникать в такой сложный мир как музыка, избегать штампов, клише и крайних точек зрения!


----------



## Rinat_Djan (9 Янв 2015)

sedovmika (09.01.2015, 10:30) писал:


> Ой, какая дискуссия! Как бы не прослыть "вторым" известным человеком на этом форуме. На фото я конечно (у меня сейчас 5 баянов!) - вот в этом ролике можно меня узреть во всей красе!
> Спорить мне лень, только знаю что истина лежит где-то по-средине (отчасти правы другие участники, отчасти возможно и я). Но это положение ведь никак не влияет на объективную картину, происходящую в народной музыке, соприкасающейся с баянным искусством во многих ее частях. Например кто-то занимается джазом, мюзеттом, танго (я говорю упрощенно), достойно уважения конечно, наверное их ниша. И если есть успехи (как у Олега Добротина например или Сергея Морокова), это радует! Как говорится - каждому своё!


Я думаю, все согласятся с тем, что Вы "вторым человеком" не прослывете)) Как видно, Вам нечего скрывать, в отличии от "первого известного человека"))

*SedovMika*, пожалуйста, объясните, что же Вы имели в виду под этим выражением:"_Видно Вы не "вышли из народа", а просто жонглируете понятиями_". Просто интересно, вступать в полемику я не собираюсь.


----------



## sedovmika (9 Янв 2015)

Как объяснить что Вы вышли не из народа? и жонглируете понятиями? Можно по-разному, в зависимости что понимать под народом. Кавказцы очень любят свою народную музыку, танцуют под неё, поют свои песни. Я вот, например, вышел не из народов Кавказа, поэтому вряд ли буду играть на осетинской гармошке или плясать Лезгинку. Евреи предпочтут Хава Нагилу, башкиры любят курай и т.д. В этом разнообразии - богатство культур народов России. Если писать о русской народной музыке, то естественно это должны делать русские, об африканской - африканцы, так как это часть их "я", часть их мироощущения. 
Итак, под своими словами я подразумевал что Вам ближе музыка другого народа, поэтому иногда слышны нотки пренебрежения к другой культуре, замаскированное умелым жонглированием словами и понятиями, не так ли? Надо бережно относится к культуре любого народа (что до сих пор и делалось - в СССР, в теперешней России, а также в дореволюционный период. На этом и держится Россия и все народы которые ее населяют.


----------



## askurpela (9 Янв 2015)

Я очень часто выступаю на халтурах, и в моем репертуаре есть французская эстрада, джазуха, попса, включая Юру Шатунова и новый хит "Путин -х*ло", шансон, "совок", украинская, русская, татарская народная музыка, 10-15 концертных пьес, шмурдяки и пр. И все это пользуется спросом)
Все дискуссии о "народе" и превосходстве какой-либо музыки (русской, украинской и т.п.) над другой напоминают пустую болтовню о Госдепе и жидомассонах, которые то и дело покушаются на "русссссскую культуру".
Не нравится - не играйте, закройте уши и не слушайте. Зачем выплескивать это наружу и пытаться что-то кому-то доказать? Я считаю, что исполняться должна любая музыка и не нужно с пеной у рта доказывать, что все "западное" - дерьмо, а нашего внимания достойна только т.н. "народная" музыка Она гораздо меньше интересует народ, чем "Западная". 

//Ничего личного, просто минута графоманства


----------



## Rinat_Djan (9 Янв 2015)

Спасибо большое за ответ!


----------



## sedovmika (9 Янв 2015)

Askurpela, как Вы правы! Я не хочу Вас разубеждать.


----------



## MAN (12 Янв 2015)

sedovmika (09.01.2015, 15:28) писал:


> ...иногда слышны нотки пренебрежения к другой культуре, не так ли? Надо бережно относится к культуре любого народа.


Уважаемый Михаил, а Вы попробуйте адресовать эти свои слова самому себе. Они ведь для этого вполне годятся. Ей богу!
Я, как и Вы, очень люблю русскую музыку и, прежде всего, народную, в душе тоже считаю именно её главным репертуаром для русского баяна, однако некоторые Ваши заявления возмущают даже меня.
askurpela (09.01.2015, 15:29) писал:


> Все дискуссии о "народе" и превосходстве какой-либо музыки (русской, украинской и т.п.) над другой напоминают пустую болтовню о Госдепе и жидомассонах, которые то и дело покушаются на "русссссскую культуру".Не нравится - не играйте, закройте уши и не слушайте. Зачем выплескивать это наружу и пытаться что-то кому-то доказать? Я считаю, что исполняться должна любая музыка


 Спорить о превосходстве одних жанров музыки над другими или преимуществах какого-то определённого, выражаемого в ней национального характера, дело действительно пустое, в этом я с Вами согласен, а вот правду о качественном уровне музыки, её художественной ценности по-моему говорить обязательно нужно. Толерантности в этом смысле я не одобряю. И "всеядности" музыкантов-исполнителей, соответственно, тоже. Потому что музыка, как и всё, к сотворению чего причастен человек, всё-таки бывает прекрасная и скверная (хотя последнюю вообще не следовало бы называть музыкой) и её необходимо различать. Только вот различается она, конечно же, не по национальным или жанровым признакам.


----------



## sedovmika (12 Янв 2015)

Вспомним Ротару, Магомаева, Паулса и т.д., - культуры народов которых они представляли были весьма плодотворны на фоне русской культуры и всеми любимы. Находясь теперь в своих государствах, в изоляции как бы, мы уже не увидим от них такого созвездия талантов (если, опять же, не приедет в Россию и не приобретет тут популярность). Отношение к культурам других народов в России всегда было хорошим, это особенность России.


----------



## kep (13 Янв 2015)

sedovmika (12.01.2015, 20:16) писал:


> Находясь теперь в своих государствах, в изоляции как бы, мы уже не увидим от них такого созвездия талантов (если, опять же, не приедет в Россию и не приобретет тут популярность).


Просто в своих государствах они заняты своей национальной культурой, о которой Вы и радеете, разве нет? А приезжать в Россию им теперь не обязательно - она больше не метрополия. Россия же может развивать собственную культуру - уж как сможет.


----------



## Alexgal (13 Янв 2015)

sedovmika (12.01.2015, 20:16) писал:


> Находясь теперь в своих государствах, в изоляции как бы, мы уже не увидим от них такого созвездия талантов (если, опять же, не приедет в Россию и не приобретет тут популярность).


 К сожалению, популярность и талант при нынешних технологиях "раскрутки" не очень хорошо сочетаются, т.е. популярность никак не критерий чего-то значительного.
Что касается Ротару, Магомаева, Паулса - мне думается, их нельзя назвать представителями культур этносов, из которых они вышли, они стали частью такого миксового явления, как "советская культура". Паулс, как талантливый пианист и композитор впитал в себя столько всего из мировой музыки, что все не перечислишь, один только джаз, который ощущается почти в каждом его произведении чего стоит. Магомаев тоже впитывал в себя мировую музыкальную культуру, оттачивал свое бельканто в Италии.
Да и вообще, музыка не знает никаких границ, кроме тех, которые мы сами иногда строим в своих головах.


----------



## sedovmika (13 Янв 2015)

kep (13.01.2015, 02:30) писал:


> sedovmika (12.01.2015, 20:16) писал:
> 
> 
> > Находясь теперь в своих государствах, в изоляции как бы, мы уже не увидим от них такого созвездия талантов (если, опять же, не приедет в Россию и не приобретет тут популярность).
> ...


----------



## sedovmika (13 Янв 2015)

Ну вот, например, многие артисты, музыканты из России переехали на родину в Израиль "заниматься своей национальной культурой". Многие ли обрели там признание и возможности для творческого роста? В основном поехали дальше, в Канаду, США, и т.д. или, на худой конец, вернулись в Россию. Вот вам и все реалити-шоу!! Повторюсь: российская культура дает уникальные возможности для развития культур любых народов. Неужели это вызывает возражения?


----------



## MAN (13 Янв 2015)

sedovmika (13.01.2015, 09:45) писал:


> Повторюсь: российская культура дает уникальные возможности для развития культур любых народов. Неужели это вызывает возражения?


Не знаю как у других, а лично у меня эта сентенция вызывает не то, чтобы возражения, а скорее полное непонимание Как там у Булгакова профессор Преображенский к домкому обращался: "Кто на ком стоял? Потрудитесь излагать свои мысли яснее".
Так что Вы уж, пожалуйста, Михаил, не постесняйтесь повториться и ещё раз, но будьте добры сделать это так, чтобы стало наконец ясно о чём Вы нам тут, собственно, толкуете.

P.S. И сделайте одолжение, извольте прервать Ваше величавое молчание на предмет того, каким образом сообразуется с Вашими музыкальными пристрастиями _потомка народа, выстоявшего столько зарубежных нашествий_, наличие в репертуаре вышедшего из этого самого народа и представленного Вами "одинокого гармониста" _чуждой большинству_ французской песенки «Sous le ciel de Paris», написанной Юбером Жиро, да, к тому же, играемой на немецком аккордеоне. Вас ведь, кажется, об этом уже спрашивали. 
Кстати, на досуге рекомендую внимательно поразмышлять над смыслом глагола "выйти", ведь он означает покидание какого-либо места, пределов чего-либо. Так что такое "выйти из народа"?


----------



## sedovmika (13 Янв 2015)

Настоящий Man, зрите прямо в корень! К сожалению мне нечего добавить что-то к уже сказанному, воспринимайте как Вам это представляется правильным насчет "потомка", нашествий" (только помните об Ясенюке, чтоб не повторять чужие ошибки!), "под небом Парижа" и протчая безобразия. Насчет "выйти из народа" даже была кажется песенка такая, поройтесь в инете, думаю что это удовлетворит Вашу любознательность. Мнение о плодотворности "фона" русской культуры для процветания всех народов России, извините, пока тоже менять не собираюсь.


----------



## MAN (13 Янв 2015)

sedovmika (13.01.2015, 12:48) писал:


> К сожалению мне нечего добавить... Мнение пока тоже менять не собираюсь.


 Вы меня не так поняли, я просил не добавлений к уже сказанному, а только его разъяснения. И уж точно не призывал Вас менять своё мнение. Ну посудите сами, если до сих пор так и остаётся непонятным, в чём же оно состоит, мнение Ваше, то как же я могу склонять Вас к его изменению? Господь с Вами, Михаил!
sedovmika (13.01.2015, 12:48) писал:


> только помните об Ясенюке


 Вот, и здесь я опять вынужден развести руками, устыдиться своего невежества и воззвать к Вашему снисхождению. Дело в том, что я, увы, абсолютно не в курсе что такое или кто такая эта Ясенюка, о которой Вы предлагаете помнить, и каково её отношение к музыке вообще и предмету нашей беседы в частности.

И хотя я ровно ничего не смыслю в том, что есть _плодотворность"фона" русской культуры_, но самой культуре нашего русского народа придаю огромнейшее значение (ещё бы, ведь я русский), а также искренне желаю мира и процветания всем народам без исключения, как населяющим Матушку-Россию, так и живущим вне её пределов.


----------



## sedovmika (13 Янв 2015)

Еще раз прочитав сообщения, понял что многие не поняли моих мыслей, поэтому немного дополню, чтобы избежать однобокости изложения. Люблю музыку Дунаевского, Блантера, Таривердиева, Матусовского и очень многих других музыкантов, певцов, актеров. Это мое родное, воспринимается с пеленок, идет всю жизнь рядом. Я их не отделяю от русских, украинцев и т.д. Это общее наше богатство, таланты, наши радости в жизни. Их творчество соединило лучшие черты своей и русской (украинской и т.д.) культуры. И жаль, когда кто-то из них уезжает (напр. С.Краморов)! Но и там они порой не находят себя, их считают "русскими", требуют подчинить себя древним обрядам, есть только то-то, выпить за жизнь всего бутылку водки и т.д. А у них в душе-то много русского уже есть!, им тяжело в этих рамках находиться. Да и с работой бывают проблемы (описываю это со слов человека, уехавшего туда). 
Поэтому, в этом контексте, возникает мысль об объединяющей силе российской культуре, ее востребованности, ее симбиозе с национальными культурами. Помните советские фильмы (талантливые), они же шедевры непревзойденные, не важно кто был режиссер, актер, композитор и т.д. Вот это мне хотелость подчеркнуть в словах "из народа", "русская (российская культура)", "благотворное влияние на культуру всех народов России", а не выпячивать русскую культуру и противопостовлять ее другим культурам!


----------



## MAN (13 Янв 2015)

Любите музыку Матусовского, значит? Вероятно Вы имели в виду песни на стихи поэта Михаила Матусовского?
sedovmika (13.01.2015, 13:47) писал:


> Помните советские фильмы (талантливые), они же шедевры непревзойденные, не важно кто был режиссер, актер, композитор и т.д.


 Разумеется помним, однако ой, как Вы заблуждаетесь, Михаил, считая неважным кто работал над созданием фильма! Если уж говорить о кинематографе, то фильмы (причем далеко не все) в советское время получались шедеврами именно благодаря талантливости авторов, а вовсе не существовавшей тогда политической системе, по которой Вы в настоящее время, похоже, на самом-то деле и тоскуете, называя её здесь симбиозом российской и других национальных культур. Я бы назвал это дело, по аналогии с самим государством, искусственно насаждённым союзом советских социалистических (а вовсе не национальных) культур. Подлинная же национальная культура (причём русская, пожалуй, в особенности) и, в частности, народные музыкальные традиции, скорее подавлялась и в каких-то своих проявлениях даже искоренялась, нежели получала поддержку. Причина проста и банальна - тоталитарное государство поощряет только те культурные явления, которые удачно и целиком вписываются в его идеологическую концепцию и работают на неё. Все прочие непреложно следует признавать чуждыми, вредными и всячески гнобить. Вы меня извините, но нечто подобное нет-нет, да и просквозит в том, что время от времени пытаетесь здесь провозгласить Вы. Какое же тут, позвольте осведомиться, "благотворное влияние"?


----------



## sedovmika (13 Янв 2015)

Странно, почему сейчас нет таких фильмов, когда ничего не "гнобится"?


----------



## MAN (13 Янв 2015)

sedovmika (13.01.2015, 16:15) писал:


> Странно, почему сейчас нет таких фильмов, когда ничего не "гнобится"?


А ничего нет странного, Михаил, всё вполне закономерно. Во-первых они есть, также, как есть и потому, что есть прекрасные и первоклассные сценаристы, режиссёры, композиторы, поэты, операторы, актёры, певцы и музыканты-исполнители. А, во-вторых, была ведь объявлена долгожданная свобода, вот под этим лозунгом распоясавшаяся "культура" изо всех тёмных углов и щелей на свет и полезла. Ну и, кроме того, разве Вы не слыхали о том, что _художник должен быть голодным_ (иначе говоря, гнобимым).


----------



## sedovmika (13 Янв 2015)

И правда что, слыхал (от жены - дескать жрёшь много, так она мучит Художника во мне)... Потом, что можно людя предложить вместо соцстроя? Имеем: монархия; перестройка; постперестройка, демократия. Что бы выбрал каждый? Я соцстрой, не скрываю.


----------



## MAN (13 Янв 2015)

sedovmika (13.01.2015, 17:47) писал:


> Потом, что можно людям предложить вместо соцстроя?


Так они что же, до сих пор всё ещё ждут предложений извне? Вероятно это те самые люди, что вышли из народа? Вот кабы их сперва каким-нибудь хитрым фокусом обратно в родную среду воротить... Кстати, вспомнился по этому поводу один из замечательных советских кинофильмов с великолепной музыкой Андрея Петрова - "Служебный роман" Эльдара Рязанова. Надеюсь, Вы эту картину тоже любите, как и я. Так вот, если Вы помните, там была такая Шура из бухгалтерии, которую когда-то выдвинули на общественную работу и с тех пор никак не могут задвинуть обратно. 
sedovmika (13.01.2015, 17:47) писал:


> Что бы выбрал каждый? Я соцстрой, не скрываю.


А я выбираю равномерно-темперированный.


----------



## vev (13 Янв 2015)

MAN (13.01.2015, 16:37) писал:


> ... художник должен быть голодным. ..


Наверное, еще и те, для кого художник творит, тоже должны быть полуголодными. С сытым брюхом Сердючка воспринимается лучше Гилельса, а Бектамбетов лучше Захарова, к сожалению. В обществе всеобщего потребления, к которому мы скатывались после развала СССР, духовные ценности стремительно обесцениваются  
Прекрасным примером служит программа телепередач на НГ


----------



## IvanM (14 Янв 2015)

Просто выучите тональности. Достаточно самых распространённых: Ля, Ре, Соль, До, Фа. У Ля и До одна загогулина, у Ре и Фа тоже одинаково, плюс Соль. Всего три позиции. Увидели значки, определили тональность и играйте.


----------



## vev (14 Янв 2015)

*IvanM*, 
Можно запомнить все, что угодно, потратив уйму времени и сил, а можно просто понять принцип и дальше использовать его. В физике и в математике намного проще запомнить некое базисное уравнение и из него вывести следствия, чем запоминать гору формул и уравнений. Каждый выбирает для себя сам.


----------



## MAN (14 Янв 2015)

IvanM (14.01.2015, 02:48) писал:


> Всего три позиции


Ми скузи, ун аттимо пер фаворэ, любезнейший сеньор Иван, но Вы, кажется, забываете, что не все аккордеоны на свете кнопочные. На фортепианной же клавиатуре тремя позициями не обойдёшься, не так ли? Я уже не говорю про диатонические аккордеоны и пр.


----------



## vev (14 Янв 2015)

MAN (14.01.2015, 12:04) писал:


> Ми скузи, ун аттимо пер фаворэ, любезнейший сеньор Иван, но Вы, кажется, забываете, что не все аккордеоны на свете кнопочные. На фортепианной же клавиатуре тремя позициями не обойдёшься, не так ли? Я уже не говорю про диатонические аккордеоны и пр.


Дополню Александра: в аккордеоне (piano accordion) вообще понятие "позиция" не используется. Там каждая тональность по аппликатуре отличается от соседней, как небо и Земля. 

Возвращаясь к исходному вопросу о сравнении баяна и аккордеона, можно слегка подытожить: 
- баян более техничен по причине гораздо меньших расстояний между одинаковыми звуками. Расстояние в одну октаву на баяне и на аккордеоне различается раза в полтора. Поэтому многие аккорды, абсолютно нормальные для баяна, аккордеонисту недоступны.
- у баяна есть возможность легкого транспонирования в другую тональность. То есть Вы просто сдвигаете руку на одну кнопку вниз/вверх и играете на терцию ниже/выше.


----------



## sedovmika (14 Янв 2015)

Слышил среди уехавших в Перестройку немцев, а из наших краев их уехало много, что им очень по душе соцстрой (СССР на тот момент). То ли ностальгия, то ли неприятие новой обстановки? Говорят: мы бы на брюхе!! приползли обратно в Россию, если бы там был СССР! Крайне редко (кроме может быть уважаемого Мап, правда может он скажет какой общественный строй ему по душе?), встречал людей привередливых для которых и социализм плох и демократия обман и царизм - тюрьма народов. Про таких есть поговорка: помести их в Рай, но и там они будут сетовать, теперь уже на слишком хорошие условия... Но если ближе к теме, надо ведь признать неоспоримыми достижения советской культуры, образования? Или это не так?


----------



## vev (14 Янв 2015)

*sedovmika*, 

Михаил,

в самом начале событий на Украине на форуме уже поднимались социально-политические дискуссии. Глаза тогда разве что не повыцарапали. И на том спасибо. Не хотелось бы продолжения политических склок в рамках данного, сугубо мирного форума.

По-мне, так человечество пока не созрело до разумного и справедливого строя. Ну нет его на планете. Везде есть свои минусы и свои плюсы. Каждый должен выбирать для себя сам, что ему по-душе, но жить все равно придется в тех реалиях, которые есть на его Родине, либо он вправе ее покинуть. Следует только избегать зашоренности и упертости: только это и ничто другое, хотя про "другое" я только читал в книжках.


----------



## MAN (14 Янв 2015)

sedovmika (14.01.2015, 12:17) писал:


> может он скажет какой общественный строй ему по душе?


Я же говорил уже, что всем прочим предпочитаю равномерно-темперированный строй, хотя в отдельных случаях бывает весьма хорош и натуральный А если не пытаться отшучиваться, то я разделяю полностью точку зрения Евгения (*vev*) и по поводу справедливого и разумного общественного строя и в особенности относительно политических дебатов на форуме.
sedovmika (14.01.2015, 12:17) писал:


> Надо ведь признать неоспоримыми достижения советской культуры, образования? Или это не так?


 Михаил, так их ведь вроде бы никто и не оспаривает, достижения эти. Я вот, например, ими наоборот горжусь. Только не усматриваю я неразрывной и непосредственной связи между пришедшимися на советский период успехами в культурном развитии и разделением музыкальных жанров на "яркие и прогрессивные наши" и "чуждые, упаднические и блёклые" по идеологическим соображениям. Грубо говоря, я считаю, что заботиться следует о том, чтобы своя корова здорова была и молока давала вдосталь, а не о том, чтоб соседская околела.
Вот Вы давеча, не в этой правда, а в другой теме, походя пришпилив на знаменитое танго Карлоса Гарделя ярлычок "Так себе пьеска", скромненький такой вопрос задать изволили

sedovmika (20.11.2014, 12:40) писал:


> Просто мне стало интересно, разучивает ли кто-либо не понравившееся мне произведения, ведь столько труда вложить ради чего?


 Так я под затеявшийся здесь разговор возьму, пожалуй, на себя смелость ответить на него. Можете не сомневаться, есть люди, которые сочиняют, аранжируют, перекладывают, переписывают от руки, набирают в нотных редакторах и, наконец, исполняют не только исключительно ту музыку, которая по нраву Вам. Ради чего они это делают, спрашиваете Вы? Да неужели же Вы всерьёз думаете, что единственным оправданием таким трудам может послужить исключительно стремление доставить удовольствие персонально Вам?


----------



## sedovmika (14 Янв 2015)

Man и vev, я поставил вам спасибо, благодарю за взвешеную позицию, тактичность и понимание в ответах и комментариях. Упертость это глупо, она уводит от истины (ищет лишь удовлетворения своему эгоизму, доказать "своё" не учитывает мнение других участников). "Я прав, и всё тут!". Постараюсь быть впредь объективнее и терпимее. С уважением Михаил.


----------



## Grigory Fainshtein (14 Янв 2015)

sedovmika (14.01.2015, 21:12) писал:


> Упертость это глупо, она уводит от истины (ищет лишь удовлетворения своему эгоизму, доказать "своё" не учитывает мнение других участников). "Я прав, и всё тут!"


Это Вы о ком?

MAN (14.01.2015, 16:00) писал:


> Вот Вы давеча, не в этой правда, а в другой теме, походя пришпилив на знаменитое танго Карлоса Гарделя ярлычок "Так себе пьеска", скромненький такой вопрос задать изволилиsedovmika (20.11.2014, 12:40) писал:Просто мне стало интересно, разучивает ли кто-либо не понравившееся мне произведения, ведь столько труда вложить ради чего?


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7_W8bdp_Hgw


----------



## Roman MAMAEV (14 Янв 2015)

Да уж, лишканул (если речь о хите Гарделя)! Лови мою версию... 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=prU2a-cLHRA


----------



## MAN (14 Янв 2015)

*sedovmika*, спасибо и Вам. Вы уж извините меня за грубоватую притчу про корову, я хотел сказать, что любить свою родную народную русскую и, тем более, интернациональную советскую музыку, знакомые с детства и до щемящей боли близкие песни, можно и нужно, не испытывая неприязни к культуре иноземной. И, слава Богу, Вы поняли мою мысль правильно. В конце-концов и советские композиторы, чьи произведения так нравятся Вам, мне, да и всем остальным, надеюсь, тоже, не смотря ни на какую изоляцию и директивные руководящие предписания, всё равно не могли избежать влияния на своё творчество музыкальных идей их тогдашних коллег, живших при "загнивающем капитализме". Потому что музыку невозможно огородить никаким "железным занавесом", она не признаёт административных границ и не терпит никакой дискриминации. И поэтому, например, армянский композитор, член КПСС, Народный артист СССР и лауреат Сталинской премии Арно Бабаджанян сочинял, а родившийся и выросший в Баку азербайджанец и Народный артист СССР Муслим Магомаев пел такие песни как "Лучший город земли" и "Королева красоты", а Евгений Моргунов в "Кавказской пленнице" Леонида Гайдая, давя ногами окурки, пускай и в шутку, но всё-таки учил танцевать под такую же вот "чуждую" музыку, сочинённую Александром Зацепиным. А ещё раньше у нас был Утёсов со своим "Теа-джазом", а ещё раньше... короче говоря, так было всегда и, дай Бог, будет продолжаться и дальше.


----------



## Rinat_Djan (14 Янв 2015)

vev (14.01.2015, 12:16) писал:


> MAN (14.01.2015, 12:04) писал:
> 
> 
> > Ми скузи, ун аттимо пер фаворэ, любезнейший сеньор Иван, но Вы, кажется, забываете, что не все аккордеоны на свете кнопочные. На фортепианной же клавиатуре тремя позициями не обойдёшься, не так ли? Я уже не говорю про диатонические аккордеоны и пр.
> ...


А вот тут, батенька, позвольте не согласиться с Вами))

На аккордеоне тоже все довольно просто. И позиции у нас тоже есть, вопреки Вашему заявлению)) Со времен училища мыслю позициями))

По поводу аппликатуры гамм: от белых (3+5, 3+4+3+5), от черных (возможные варианты: как у белых с 1ого, так и со 2ого пальца) и особняком стоит F-dur и f-moll (4+4, 4+3+4+4). Хотя, к примеру, в техническом комплексе Бузони можно встретить и другие варианты. Про всякого рода арпеджио вообще молчу)) Здесь просто надо нарабатывать навык (аппликатура везде одна). 

Баян превосходит аккордеон только в большем диапазоне и возможности охватить большую фактуру. И все))

По поводу техники. У нас, у аккордеонистов, есть свои секреты)) И в наше время аккордеонисты нисколько не отстают от баянистов, а даже превосходят))

И лучше наши инструменты не сравнивать) Все зависит от прокладки между стулом и инструментом))


----------



## sedovmika (15 Янв 2015)

GrigoryFainshtein|14.01.2015 написал(а):


> sedovmika|14.01.2015 написал(а):
> 
> 
> > Упертость это глупо, она уводит от истины (ищет лишь удовлетворения своему эгоизму, доказать "своё" не учитывает мнение других участников). "Я прав, и всё тут!"
> ...


----------



## sedovmika (15 Янв 2015)

О себе в первую очередь конечно. Воспринимать точку зрения других людей, их образ мышления, учиться, перенимать полезное у них это ведь УМНЕЙ!


----------



## vev (15 Янв 2015)

Rinat_Djan (15.01.2015, 01:26) писал:


> И лучше наши инструменты не сравнивать) Все зависит от прокладки между стулом и инструментом))


Как и везде 

Меня агитировать за аккордеон не надо. Для меня он намного роднее баяна. И закономерности аппликатуры в тональностях мне тоже ведомы, но вот той "простоты", что есть на баяне, у нас нет. Как ни крути, а в точности участок клавиатуры повторится только через октаву, а не через терцию, как на баяне. 

Rinat_Djan (15.01.2015, 01:26) писал:


> Там каждая тональность по аппликатуре отличается от соседней, как небо и Земля.


Может я не совсем корректно использовал здесь термин "аппликатура", но то, что даже чисто тактильно, белые клавиши отличаются от черных и сдвинув руку на пару клавиш вниз, далеко не всегда движения руки сохранятся. Можно попасть конкретным пальцем как на белую, так и на черную клавишу, но это не совсем то, что на баяне. Там, на плоской клавиатуре с шагом в терцию тактильные ощущения вообще не меняются: все кнопки одинаковые и положение руки и ее динамика та же.

P.S. а что Гальяно втихоря аккордеон осваивает? Ни разу его с piano accordion не видел


----------



## MAN (16 Янв 2015)

vev (15.01.2015, 09:20) писал:


> P.S. а что Гальяно втихоря аккордеон осваивает?


Скорее, это Ринат-джан осваивает "Фотошоп"


----------



## Katja (16 Янв 2015)

MAN (16.01.2015, 13:23) писал:


> vev (15.01.2015, 09:20) писал:
> 
> 
> > P.S. а что Гальяно втихоря аккордеон осваивает?
> ...


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rbYdXH40VTk да нет, обошлось без фотошопа


----------



## MAN (16 Янв 2015)

Katja (16.01.2015, 18:03) писал:


> да нет, обошлось без фотошопа


Ну, я своё предположение основывал не на том, что пиано-аккордеон принципиально не может оказаться в руках у Ришара Гальяно, а судил по некоторым графическим признакам показанной Ринатом картинки. Выходит, что ошибся я. Ну и ладно.


----------



## Rinat_Djan (18 Янв 2015)

А чем Вам, *Man*, графические признаки не понравились?)) Ссылку указать не успел, да как-то даже не подумал, что в фотошопе обвинят))
Просто скриншот с видео, с ссылки, которую указала *Kayja* )) Фотошопом никогда не пользовался, да и не умею))


----------



## MAN (18 Янв 2015)

Rinat_Djan (18.01.2015, 02:09) писал:


> А чем Вам, Man, графические признаки не понравились?)) Ссылку указать не успел, да как-то даже не подумал, что в фотошопе обвинят))


 Да просто на изображении мне показались довольно неестественными границы между руками Маэстро и инструментом, вот я и подумал, что это Вы шутки ради вмонтировали на фото пиано-аккордеон вместо либо поверх кнопочного, не слишком стараясь при этом скрыть огрехи такого монтажа. Обвинять и в мыслях не имел ,напротив, это ведь я виноват и неправ оказался, в чём теперь и каюсь.


----------



## vev (18 Янв 2015)

*MAN*, 

А чего ж тут каяться? Реально кадр очень смахивает на работу фотошопа. Контуры пальцев над клавой весьма неестественные. Еще накладывается эффект центрального проецирования, что как бы вытягивает пальцы и они охватывают больший диапазон. Рука Гальяно в статике не производит особенного впечатления: растяжка более, чем обычная. Хотя это не делает его менее великим исполнителем, конечно же


----------



## yutu83 (8 Фев 2017)

Уважаемые форумчане. Подскажите пожалуйста. Подобрал "Миллион алых роз". Когда по отдельности играю левую и правую руку, все нормально. Мелодия в правой звучит ровно, певуче. Начинаю соединять, возникает проблема. Мелодия заглушает ритм на левой. Чтобы лучше левую слышать, добавляю усилие на мех, мех как бы рывками начинает двигаться. В это случае ноты мелодии на правой уже не звучит ровно, а пульсирует как бы, что негативно сказывается на восприятии мелодии.  Осмелюсь предположит, может у меня басовые голоса плохо настроены в левой, из-за этого плохой ответ на малой громкости и приходится сильнее мех тянуть, так ли это?


----------



## sgoryachih (8 Фев 2017)

Мелодия и должна звучать ярче (громче), чем аккомпанемент в левой. Самое главное - играйте ритмично, мех ведите плавно, он не должен "двигаться рывками", как Вы описываете.


----------



## Sergey_Semenov (8 Фев 2017)

Хорошее исполнение
милион алых роз


----------

